# Flachbandkabel-Verlängerung für DIY-Beamer



## Erpel (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo
Ich stehe zur Zeit vor einen ziemlichen Problem:
Dieses Kabel: http://www.erbelding.net/public/IMG_1548.JPG muss verlängert werden, um ca. 10-12 cm. Wenn ihr eine Idee dazu, oder sogar einen Shop der das dafür notwendige Material hat, habt/kennt wäre ich euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr mir dabei helfen würdet.

Das ganze soll, wenn es fertig ist, einen Beamer ergeben, welcher aus einem TFT und einem Overheadprojektor besteht.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
erpel


----------



## chmee (10. Dezember 2005)

bei Conrad gefunden:

Steckkartenverbinder/Buchsenleiste mit verschiedener Anzahl an Pins zweiseitig, für AWG Flachbandkabel:
Conrad Katalog 1102 - Art.Nr. 74 28 13-33 oder 74 29 45-33
ArtikelNr bei http://www.conrad.de eingeben 

Aber diese gibt es nicht als Verlängerung/Adapter.

mfg chmee


----------



## Erpel (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo
Danke für die Mühe, ich habe mittlerweile 2 Foren gefunden die das Problem thematisieren, wenn jemand ähnliche Probleme hat oder das Thema an sich interessant findet sollte sich diese beiden Seiten mal genauer anschauen:
http://www.diy-community.de
und 
http://www.diybeamer.ch
Dort gibt es zahlreiche bezugsquellen für die benötigte Verlängerung.
Bei dem Display handelt es sich übrigens um den Eizo L365.
Gruß Philipp


----------

